# What do you think of this body kit



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

This is for B6 not a b7

























http://www.lltek.com/PRS_bin/prs_117_hflrsa4in.htm 

This is gonna go on a 04 Ultra Sport Dolphin Grey 1.8t


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

I've seen a lot of dislike for this kit in the forums, but I kind of like it. If the fit and installation is all done well, I think it looks pretty good and gives the more aggressive look I like about the B7 for a B6 car. The B6 is a little plain in my eyes, so this gives it a good look.
Be sure to take before and after shots for us if you do it.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (.:RDriver)*

I find it particularly ugly.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (Dan-B)*

I don't mind the kit, hate the rims.


----------



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

Rims are gay...I'm going with RS4 19in rims...









This is another setup I'm looking at...Badged also...I can't stand badgeless


_Modified by Project JettaVr Syncro at 8:48 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

This kit has a very good execution, fit and finish looks to be top, but I cant help but think that the way the grill stands out from the headlights makes it looks a bit like newer Volvos.


----------



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_This kit has a very good execution, fit and finish looks to be top, but I cant help but think that the way the grill stands out from the headlights makes it looks a bit like newer Volvos.









I agree with you on...but .:RDriver said the B6 is a little plain at times...I'm trying to look at some ground effects that look stock...I'm not a fan of the reiger and other kits...to out landish for me...the the reason I got a Ultra Sport for the alittle details but I'm looking for something that has the OEM look but is alittle more aggressive looking and that will look sexy with Dolphin Grey with 19in RS4 wheels. I've got Koni FSD on order right now just waitin for them to come in and Eibach springs looking at 1 1/2in drop tops. Wheels and tires will be flush with the fender. 
My mods so far are
APR Stage 3+ kit
APR Exhaust
APR Intercooler
Stage 2 clutch
Lighten Flywheel
B&M shift reduction kit for a 6speed
20% tint all around
Smoked tails
Smoked HID ecodes
Right now i'm looking for RS4 or S4 brake upgrade or I'm just gonna break down and buy a brembo big brake upgrade kit I'd really like Audi parts though hehe


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

the first ones sick, the second one kinda looks like a mix between a volvo & scion and the third one needs more angles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (SDVDuB05')*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## lilkai (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of this body kit (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

I like it, but the rims have to go


----------

